# Iron Mag Research + communication



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 9, 2017)

Whats up everyone.  Just wanted to let you guys know, I just got home, logged in and have a ton of messages to respond to.

I do apologize for the delay of the past 3 or so days and not responding.

I just got home after being in the hospital, we had our new baby girl,  so hopefully everyone can appreciate the lack of normal responding.   Glad to be home, the hospital was "pixie dusting" my food, and the food  was terrible to begin with..so I think I lost about 5lbs. LOL

But our new daughter is awesome, and now this makes 3 girls at home for me.

Anyways, my apologies for the delays but I'm back and can answer any questions!!

*BTW- My code "WES15" at checkout works at all the sites I work with for 15% off!!* 
With any of these sites and products I can handle communication ,  customer service and any questions you might have concerning these  products and getting your orders.  I guarantee all the lines that I work  with and I generally respond within 24 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thank you everyone!! -Wesley




*Iron Mag Research* - www.ironmagresearch.com

*Mile High Kratom* - www.milehighkratom.com

*MA Labs*- www.masupps.com

*Iron Mag Labs*- www.ironmaglabs.com

*IronMagLab HERS *(female line) - www.imlhers.com

*MuscleGELZ-* www.musclegelz.com


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on the baby girl, Wes.  nothing cooler than a new born child.  Enjoy and cherish your new family member.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2017)

congrats!!


----------

